# Windows XP kann keine Internetverbindung herstellen



## Nomad (21. April 2010)

hi leute
die Sufu sagt nichts so richitg zu meinem problem-.-*

also ,gerade Xp neu draufgeschmissen und dann Netzwerkkabel dran. NUr eigentlich müsste er ja dann die Verbindung auutomatisch erkennen, macht er aber nicht. Soweit so gut ,der Assisstent bringt nix und ohne Internet kann ich auch nichts runterladen  Allerdings funktioniert das Kabel ,Internet und Router aufjeden Fall ,weil ich gleichzeitig an meinen anderen umstecken kann und sofort (!) ne Verbindung hab (auf dem anderen ist Win7 drauf).
XP ist noch im normalen Rohzustand ,so wie es halt installiert wurde.
Wenn ich nen Ping an den Router sende ,kommt das der Zielhost nicht erreichbar sei. Und dieses ipconfig/all bringt ebenfalls nüschts ^^
Ich hab keine Netzwerkkarte ,ich verwende den normalen Port am Mobo

Also helft mir! 
Danke


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Treiber ist drauf? Ohne Treiber geht da nix.


----------



## Nomad (21. April 2010)

wow das war schnell 

welcher Treiber?vom Mobo? Habs gekauft hier im Forum und Treiber gabs net dazu 
und vorher hatte ich Vista platt gemacht und da lief das Internet 

ok ich lad erstmal den Mobotreiber runter ^^


----------



## Pommes (21. April 2010)

Vista und 7 haben die meisten gängigsten LAN/Sound Treiber mit an Board. XP hat in diesem Sinne fast gar nichts. Also Treiber laden bähm, feddich


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Jo, nen extra Netzwerktreiber musst du haben, sonst läuft nix.


----------



## Nomad (21. April 2010)

ja ist ja gut 
bin grad dabei ^^

P.S: vista und 7 haben schon sowas dabei? wusst ich gar nicht ,man lernt nie aus


----------



## kress (21. April 2010)

Haben wohl aus dem Xp gelernt, kamen wohl zu viele Beschwerden über fehlende Inet Verbindung.


----------



## Nomad (21. April 2010)

hey ich bedanke mich! jetzt klappt es 
hätte ich eigentlich auch selber draufkommen können ,aber ich bin halt Win7 verwöhnt 


kann geschlossen werden von mir aus


----------

